# My friend Clem Playing the Sax with me then half way through he played sax on floor.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*EDIT:

HI. Everyone!!! A few weeks ago I played with Clem at a function we were having so much fun. Clem wanted to play Yackety Sax and just for fun he got on his back and played the tune it was so funny i was trying not to laugh.. My friend is very good to me and my mum. He has known mum and dad for a very long time. Anyway hope you like the video.

Clem and Lyn. Clem on the Sax and Me on the keyboard.




*
********************************************************************
Following is the original post.

A couple of weeks ago I played at a function at Carinity Kepnock Grove where Clem lives.... They had a special quilting day... I am only vamping on the keyboard and Clem plays the tune on his sax.. The song is called yackety Sax.... It was fun everyone loved it..

The people from Kepnock Grove put our playing on Facebook it is half way down the page... It doesn't go very long but it was so much fun... Let me know if you can't find me I am on the stage with a keyboard..... There were so many quilts there...

http://www.facebook.com/carinity


Just want to say I don't have face book I'm not a member of it...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great video, Lyn! You are quite talented  

A very fun song indeed! That man on the sax certainly knows how to play!
Thank you for sharing :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!! A few weeks ago I played with Clem at a function we were having so much fun. Clem wanted to play Yackety Sax and just for fun he got on his back and played the tune it was so funny i was trying not to laugh.. My friend is very good to me and my mum. He has known mum and dad for a very long time. Anyway hope you like the video.

Clem and Lyn. Clem on the Sax and Me on the keyboard.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It looks as though you and Clem had a lot of fun playing and I'm sure the residents really enjoyed it.

Clem seems like quite a character. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *It looks as though you and Clem had a lot of fun playing and I'm sure the residents really enjoyed it.
> 
> Clem seems like quite a character. *


Yes Deb. We had a lot of fun and Yes Clem is quite a Character. You have to have a lot of personality to get the residents in the mood.. I love playing for the nursing homes and also with Clem to. I hope everyone else likes my video in the first video you don't get all of the playing that is why i posted it again for people to see... Next time ill post myself playing.Thank you for merging my thread Deb...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How awesome was that. You and Clem are both wonderful musician's and make quite an entertaining team. 
Thank's for sharing that...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> How awesome was that. You and Clem are both wonderful musician's and make quite an entertaining team.
> Thank's for sharing that...


Thanks Randy!! Yes Clem and i get on really well and we both love music it has kept me going... When things go wrong you can play the keyboard and it always helps... I love playing the keyboard with Clem we play really well with one another and also have fun at the same time.. Clem likes the fun also... In facebook there was only a little bit posted and i wanted to show everyone the full part of our playing...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Goodness me Lyn, you are a great team! I love how you told him to keep going before he got on the floor. He has a lot of talent as do you on your keyboard. It is excellent that you share your joy with others Lyn thanks for sharing with us all here.:clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Goodness me Lyn, you are a great team! I love how you told him to keep going before he got on the floor. He has a lot of talent as do you on your keyboard. It is excellent that you share your joy with others Lyn thanks for sharing with us all here.:clap:


Your Welcome Cathy.. I just new when to get him doing the trick on his back and it worked out really well.. He has done this song a few times for the homes and they love it.. I was happy to share my video with you.... I am also happy that you like it to...


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Aw, great video! Simmi really liked it too and chirped along to the music! :budgie:
It's great you do this kind of thing. I know how much it means to residents as my mum is in a care home and enjoys it when 'the singers' come and perform.
Keep up the good work. X


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Who doesn't love the theme from Benny Hill?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Featheredflyers said:


> Aw, great video! Simmi really liked it too and chirped along to the music! :budgie:
> It's great you do this kind of thing. I know how much it means to residents as my mum is in a care home and enjoys it when 'the singers' come and perform.
> Keep up the good work. X


Thanks I am so happy that simmi liked the video and he chirped along with our music.



NormH said:


> Who doesn't love the theme from Benny Hill?


Thank you Benny Hill is a good music person he plays Yackety sax really good...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

You guys are very talented and Clem seems to be a very funny guy!:laugh: Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> You guys are very talented and Clem seems to be a very funny guy!:laugh: Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby. Yes Clem is very funny he does make us laugh but we love our music...


----------

